# Indian Paintbrush Afghan/Throw



## hokie38 (Jan 6, 2012)

INDIAN PAINTBRUSH AFGHAN/THROW

This afghan/throw was done to resemble the various colors of the Indian Paintbrush flower. The only time I ever saw it was on Signal Mountain in The Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming. This one had a red bloom and it does resemble a paint brush! I researched the flower on the internet and found there are numerous colors of the bloom so I chose my yarn to represent some of the different colors. The brown rows represent a path with the white rows simply separating the colors from the path. 

Yarn:	Deborah Norville Serenity Chunky 

Colors:	#1  Red/Pink
#2  Cotton Candy
#3  Pond
#4  Spring
#5  Puppy Dog Tails
#6  Ocean Foam
#7  Stormy 

Path  Chocolate and White

Although I chose the colors to represent the flowers, I realized after it was finished that they are the colors of the rainbow. 

Finished Size: 5 ft long; 24-1/2 inches wide

Pattern:	Single crochet all rows. Leave a fringe approximately 5 long at the beginning of each row and cut the yarn at the end of each row leaving a fringe of approximately 5. This creates the fringe as you go.

Im not sure how many stitches long I made the afghan (I believe about 150 stitches), but make it as long as you would like. Additional colors could be used or the colors could be repeated to make a larger project.

Sc three (3) rows of chocolate.
Sc two (2) rows of white.

Sc eight (8) rows of the first color followed by one (1) row of white, two (2) rows of chocolate, and one (1) row of white.
Repeat for each color except after the last color, sc two (2) rows of white and three (3) rows of chocolate.

Feel free to PM me with questions or comments.


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

Thank you sooo much for this pattern. Can't wait to try it.
Susan


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for kindly sharing this pattern. Sounds easy enough, and with the colors you suggest, it also sounds as though it is beautiful. Will be trying this soon.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd love to see the finished product. The colors you chose sound intriguing, especially since so many of them are patterned.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I would also like to see it.


----------



## Brick top (Jan 27, 2015)

I was hoping for a picture!
Bricktop


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Pictures are at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-331051-1.html.


----------



## hokie38 (Jan 6, 2012)

I failed to add the hook size to my pattern! It is done with a "G" hook.


----------



## Brick top (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you Grannie. Loved them!!
Brick Top


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Right now in Texas we are enjoying huge patches of coral colored Indian paintbrush flowers on the roadsides. They're mixed in with our state flower, bluebonnets and are lovely. Our area finally had enough rain to cause the flowers to bloom profusely.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this beautiful pattern!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Although I knit, I do know how to SC. Thank you for your beautiful pattern.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a very lovely afghan. I have only seen the coral flowers but really like all the other colours you used. I only wish that I knew how to crochet!


----------

